# Kaytee Yo Dips oppinions anyone?



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

I am not sure if this is the right thread to inquire about commercially available pet rat products. If not, I apologize. I am curious to see what other Forumers may think about Kaytee's Yo Dips treats for rats, hamsters, gerbils, and mice. Generally I distrust products for 'all of the above' because these are different species with different dietary needs. It basically kinda shows that you don't really know what you're talking about. Past that, the dietary composition apparently is higher in protein and lower in fats than the various versions of Yoggies that I usually get for my rats. Has anyone tried them before? I opted for the blueberry flavor which has a blue exterior with a reddish, gooey, sticky filling underneath. Mmmmm. Yummy. Healthy? Or a (rat) heart attack in a nugget?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I can't say I've used them myself, but Yogies in general are just plain bad for rat/other small animals. I even had one girl who became allergic (she would sneeze for several minutes continuously after consuming a yogie) to them after a while.

Plus, a "filling" inside would immediately freak me out, as rats and other rodents don't have a gag reflex and can choke on thick liquids rather easily. I don't think i'd feel safe feeding something like that to my rats, but then again, I'm the type of person who won't feed bread to them for the same reason. I also believe that Kaytee has a rather bad rap in the rodent food world, and I've heard claims of the main staple making rodents sick (but as I've never used Kaytee myself, I can't really comment on the validity of these claims).


I don't give Yogies to my rats anymore, or any pet store treats actually. I think they'd be fine as an occasional treat, but its probably like giving your rat a Cheeto - not something for everyday use. I personally use plain Cheerios and Gerber puffs as my "daily" treats, along with veggies and the occasional fruits (my girls LOVE banana and raspberries!). They sometimes get meat baby food as an extra special treat or when I want to give them extra motivation when learning a new trick.


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

I use cheerios as treats as it is healthier for them. If they really like yogurt, try making your own yogurt drops so at least you know what goes into them.


----------



## Mirabelle (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm generally suspicious of most kaytee products. I started out with mice using their Crittertrail cages until I found out they're actually terrible, just cute for us humans to look at. 
For yogies I give my rats the Vitakraft ones, vanilla strawberry or mixed berry. 
They're all "for" other species but I read the ingredients and make sure there's nothing absolutely horrible in them (there's a citrus flavor for guinea pigs and I know males aren't supposed to have viatmin c, for example)
At the end of the day it's like human candy. Is it good for you? No. Are yoy going to be ok if you just don't eat too much of it? Yes.


----------

